# red bellies breed?



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

do they breed year round?


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Once Breeding has been triggered they breed continously.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Not true.

Ive had over 15 pairs over the years and can definitley say spawnning is not continuous rather occurs when conditions are condusive to spawnning. Continuous leaves room for interpretation. Ive had a couple pairs spawn over a couple of months then stop all together.

As far as the original question "do they breed year round?" --- they breed when conditions are condusive to spawnning (any month of the year).


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> Once Breeding has been triggered they breed continously.
> [snapback]829997[/snapback]​











Show us where it states that from factual book .


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

thanks for the info guys


----------

